# Ubers cut



## Meclubyou (11 mo ago)

When I first started with uber they were taking 20% of the fare, now they take between 40 to 45%. My gas, my car, my time and my insurance. Gas has doubled in the last year and no compensation for drivers, wth?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

I remain perplexed by these comparisons. Please kindly name another industry or business (beyond maybe construction) where contractors or subcontractors waste their time discovering and then complaining about how much the upstream entity charges *their* customers.

I allege *their* determination of what to charge *their* customer is *their* business alone. I care only about my compensation and my costs. As damn well I should.

_Are these same busybodies who demand to receive a "fair" cut (percentage) - like 70-80% - of the customer's bill *also* gonna complain when the upstream entity decides to discount or otherwise lower the amounts they charge *their* customers?_


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Heisenburger said:


> complaining about how much the upstream entity charges *their* customers.
> 
> I allege *their* determination of what to charge *their* customer is *their* business alone.


Actually according to our agreements those customers would be OUR customers not THEIRS 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> Actually according to our agreements those customers would be OUR customers not THEIRS 🤷‍♀️


I've not seen that anywhere, not even in agreement.

Uber wholly locates the customer
Uber wholly determines the price the customer pays
Uber bills the customer
Uber performs customer service
It's *clearly* Uber's customer.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Heisenburger said:


> I've not seen that anywhere, not even in agreement.
> 
> Uber wholly locates the customer
> Uber wholly determines the price the customer pays
> ...


 I agree but based on the agreements from early on, Uber clearly defined the relationship between Uber and the drivers as, they are our agent and act as our agent for the sole purpose of collecting fees from the riders. They act as a fee collection company. They provide receipts on our behalf to our riders


----------

